# Seaside/Destin Fly Fishing Guide Wanted



## Dan_The_Man (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm looking for a fishing guide for an inshore fly fishing outing. Does anyone recommend a guide service that they have first hand experience with? 

Dan


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Shallow Water Expeditons


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

rown on the crowny town.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Shallow Water Expeditions is solid, but also think of Panama City Beach too because it is a short drive. I would recommend Capt Phil Wilds with Anchored Charters and Daniel Snapp with Grassy Flats Charters. Both are members of my fly fishing Club. I can fully recommend both very highly as I have fished with both. Phil for offshore stuff like fly fishing for AJs and Daniel for inshore and tarpon.


----------

